# New Zealand Announces Huge Cuts to Navy, Airforce



## fortuncookie5084 (8 May 2001)

So you think it can‘t happen here too?  

New Zealand announces huge cuts to air force, navy 

WebPosted Tue May 8 17:01:40 2001 

WELLINGTON - The government of New Zealand says it will strip its air force of fighter jets and sharply reduce its navy. 

It makes New Zealand the first advanced nation in the world to all but abandon air defences. 

The move comes despite warnings from critics and some allies that it will leave the Pacific island nation virtually defenceless. 

According to the plan, all of the nation‘s 17 aging Skyhawk fighter-bombers and 17 Aermacchi jet trainers will be scrapped by the end of the year. 

The cuts will also see the navy lose half of its large warships. It will concentrate on coastal and fisheries protection. 


Written by CBC News Online staff 

Source: www.cbc.ca


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 May 2001)

fortunecookie - apples and oranges again, tsk, tsk. read between the lines. It‘s air force only consists of 17 old fighters ( we won‘t mention the trainers). The place is like, what, the size of Trana (Toronto). It‘s main export is mutton and cheap wine, for a Gross National Revenue of, maybe, $ 68.00 (Can) . I jest, it‘s sad when anyone‘s armed forces is whittled by bean counters. Problem being Emporer Cretien (or is that creten) will use it as a precedent to stand in parliment and say heis only following what other allied nations are doing


----------

